# FS: clearing out some extra and uneeded equipment!



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

*PM for pickup*

*1) 10.4 gallon rimless tank* *SOLD*
*Price: $60*
















Description:This tank is exactly the same as ADA tanks made with opti-glass with extreme clarity (as you can see the sides are not green like normal glass). Measurements are 45x30x30cm (does not come with lily pipes )

*2) Digital Thermometer* *1 left*
*Price: $10*








Description:Very accurate, very reliable. I only have a few left as these were my extras. Ask anyone who has purchased these through me.

*3) Dwarf Poso black snails* *LOTS MORE*
*Price: $1.00 each! minimum of 5*








Description:Excellent algae eaters! They will seek and eat  They only breed like crazy if there's a mature male and female and no i'm sorry I can't tell their sex. Their maximum size seems to be around 1.5cm-2cm. Size that will be sold will be less than 1cm. Can survive in a multitude of water params!

*4) Mineral Rock* *3 pieces left*
*Price: $0.15/gram each piece ranges from 15-30 grams!*








Description:Excellent for CRS as they pick at it to regain minerals after and before they molt.

*5) Sponge Filter* *3 available*
*Price: $12 each*








Description:Excellent for use with powerhead as these work even better than hydro sponge filters in terms of polishing water. These are a bit bigger than the Hydro 4 filters.

*5) Pipe Cleaner* *2 available*
*Price: $3.50 each*








Description:Great for cleaning lily pipes or any tubing that's less than 90cm long. Works with 12/16mm and 16/22mm

*6) Tweezers* *1 bent available 2 straight available*
*Price: $12 each*
Description:These are finer tipped than normal tweezers. Excellent for planting dwarf hair grass, HC, and other small foreground plants.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I would like to have a Digital Thermometer but don't have a transportation to go Van .
Great prices you got there though.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> I would like to have a Digital Thermometer but don't have a transportation to go Van .
> Great prices you got there though.


you can always ask whose coming by during those 3 days as I will have about 13 members come to pickup their breeder boxes during those 3 days from the group buy. =)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank.

I'll take a digital thermometer as well (maybe 2 if available). 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*2) Digital Thermometer*
*Price: $10*








Description:Very accurate, very reliable. I only have a few left as these were my extras. Ask anyone who has purchased these through me.

as reliable as the glass thermometer,I got one from Frank 4 months ago.BTW <frank do you have a heater for sale as well?200watts up


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Frank.
> 
> I'll take a digital thermometer as well (maybe 2 if available).
> 
> ...


i should i tihnk have 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> *2) Digital Thermometer*
> *Price: $10*
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ben =) nope=/ BUT i think! I may have an old 200W ebo jagar heater I bought from April before which you can have for free =) I believe it still works! and I may not have the suction cups =/


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Hey Ben =) nope=/ BUT i think! I may have an old 200W ebo jagar heater I bought from April before which you can have for free =) I believe it still works! and I may not have the suction cups =/


thanks,Frank..suction cup? NP...I'll be there on Friday


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> thanks,Frank..suction cup? NP...I'll be there on Friday


yes, I just checked and I think I actually have suction cup for it also =P You have my number right? if not shoot me a PM. I will send it to you tomorrow =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated look up


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

all sold =) closed


----------

